# Betta bed betta leaf hammock



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

I got this product from Petco and thought I'd try it for my Betta. You can Google it - It's a small leaf that suctions high up on the tank and the premise is the Betta sleeps on it as they do their favorite plant. My Betta never wanted anything to do with it and it was in the way. I will mail it to anyone who wants it - If you don't want to give out your address here I'll give you my email and you can email it to me.

I would just like to see someone hopefully get some use out of it


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

Honestly I've never seen a beta use those things


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

I have seen bettas rest on things but I don't think I ahve ever seen one of my own bettas use it. I think I saw my moms betta use his a few times.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

When I had Blue Moon, he didn't use his. So I think it is the betta's preference on what they want to rest on.


----------



## LadySamsara (Aug 29, 2015)

Everyone's experiences is interesting - It just chaps my A#* that they get away with making it sound like the Bettas "will" use it".

Well, my offer still stands if anyone wants to give it a shot with their Betta, every one is different.

BTW, if anyone here was following my post about my Ammonia spike, it seems to have calmed down, thankfully! No ammonia day after day and Cowboy looks very happy! 

Have a great day all!


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

The leaves work great for archer fish lol I used to use it on them


----------

